# RAW Monday  8-17



## powhunter (Aug 16, 2009)

Well not actually a RAW for  me, I have the day off...anyone planning on riding??


steveo


----------



## powhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Just gonna do a quick meriden mtn rip around 5...then jump in the rez

steveo


----------

